
How the Web Became Unreadable (2016) - sogen
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/how-the-web-became-unreadable/
======
Gibbon1
It's a bit ironic that this article was posted on wired of all places. The
poster child of glitzy, hip and unreasable.

I have books and magazines that are half again as old as I am and the letters
are BLACK and the colors are often still SHARP if a bit faded.

